# DODO supernatural and red mist



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys

Was preparing my car for the italy trip. Washed, waxed and left for 2 houres. I then went over it with dodo red mist and wow. The shine was amazing.


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

STUNNING!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Bet it doesn't look like that now :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Does look good!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Bet it doesn't look like that now :wink:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

you know that only too well


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking great and nice car. Good choice of products.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dave that looks lush mate, is the supernatural stuff in a wooden box? The expensive gear?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Dave that looks lush mate, is the supernatural stuff in a wooden box? The expensive gear?


It does come in a wooden box for £90 or so, get the same stuff in the plastic container, £60 and it lasts ages, ive had it for about a year and its half way down


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

Love the stuff !!!!! Use nowt else now. Car looks lush !!!! 8)

SPECKS 8)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> It does come in a wooden box for £90 or so, get the same stuff in the plastic container, £60 and it lasts ages, ive had it for about a year and its half way down


Halfway after a year, how much are you using, or are you applying every day..

The trick is very very thin coats..

I still have a few pots of Zymol, that are around 6 - 7 years old, and still just below half full..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought it was going very slowly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im using the dodo was applicator. I do put a fair bit on but only coz i luv her 

I put it on so you can see it :lol: :lol:

Is that too much??


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Im using the dodo was applicator. I do put a fair bit on but only coz i luv her  ?


Don't you get wax holograms or whatever they're called? All those little trails from the buffing cloth brushing fine patterns into the wax? They're a pain to get rid of, if you can. I went over my bonnet loads of times the other day and all it did was move them around :?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Carnauba waxes often gas, so after you have removed, and go back a little later, it looks like you still have a fine layer on, you just need to re-wipe and all will be gone..

The trick to applying wax is to apply very thin, so you can hardly see it..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

More and more I'm thinking of going back to Zymol. It just works. I wanted something that lasted longer though. My current wax (Autoglym HD) lasts well for sure, and although I found it easy to apply the first time, I do now find that it just doesn't spread well. Perhaps it was just better suited to the weather when I first used it in winter. It'll go on so you can see it (and so probably too thick), and then the next stroke will show nothing. Evening it out is a pain, and I've found that the harder the wax the more awkward it is. Is Dodo Supernatural soft or hard?

However, with both Zymol and HD I found that those fine lines are visible for weeks of washing, drying and buffing. They don't clear off :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Im using the dodo was applicator. I do put a fair bit on but only coz i luv her  ?
> ...


no holograms from the wax. There are some from a guy that i had machine polish the car which i will take out when i get some time.

With dodo super i use the mit which makes it very easy to spread. Scooby get yourself a tester pot or if you live near me or will be going to gti ill try to remember to bring it with me


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I really appreciate the offer man, but I'm nowhere near you. Cheers though


----------

